# General > Recipes >  Looking for this recipe please...

## wings

Hi,
I am looking for a recipe, Sorry i dont know the exact name for it but i would just call it a malteaser slice...
Does anyone buy baking from the lady on wick high street on a Saturday? As she sells it?
Its just a chocolate slice with digestive and malteasers?

If anyone knows the recipe i would be gratefull for it please?
A big enough batch recipe to fill a cooking tray?

Thanking you muchly...

----------


## frogface

*100g butter*

*200g milk chocolate*

*3 tablesp golden syrup*

*225g finely crushed digestive biscuits*

*225g maltesers*

Melt together the butter, chocolate and syrup then add the crushed biscuits and the maltesers. Mix together quickly then pour into a lined swiss roll tin and chill till set. For a special occasion drizzle with some melted white chocolate and crushed maltesers.

----------


## skinnydog

Have made that many times myself and it is so, so addictive.  Really easy to make, pretty fool proof.

----------


## funkypumpkin

I  have just this afternoon made the Malteser slice recipe. I have had it many times but it is the first time I have made it. OMG, it didn't look how I thought it should (I don't think I crushed the biscuit and maltesers enough), but boy does it taste delicious. Just one problem now, there's only me to eat it (shame), I'm gonna get sooooo fat! Help!

----------


## frogface

It's very addictive, I have sickened myself on it in the past  :: 

I crush the biscuits really well, but leave the maltesers whole, then when you slice it you get whole chunks of maltesers, yum yum yum !!

----------


## lynne duncan

we do something similar but with small marshmallows and raisins instead of maltesers

----------


## Bobbyian

Lynne D now thats interesting I know someone who loves marshmallows and who´s birthday is coming up ... we have a secret weapon here I think  thanks

----------


## Kismet

I know someone looking for a recipe also she says it was called wellington fudge cake and they served it at castletown school  :Smile:

----------


## kitty kat

im a mint lover and tried this recipe with mint areos yummy ::  also with mars bars sliced up or twix 


p.s im a chocholic and love it  :Smile:

----------


## pauline79

Mmmmm, made the malteser slice at the weekend.  Its all gone, think I need to double the recipe.  It was delicious, thanks.

----------


## ks

> I know someone looking for a recipe also she says it was called wellington fudge cake and they served it at castletown school


Wellington Fudge Pudding (Castletown School)

Sponge
115g SR flour
50g caster sugar
18g cocoa
27.5g margarine
140ml milk

Melt margarine in milk over a low heat. Sift flour, sugar and cocoa into a bowl and add margarine mixture. Mix well and pour into well greased pie dish or casserole dish.

Sauce
25g caster sugar
27.5g drinking chocolate
140g boiling water

Mix the above together and stir until sugar has dissolved. Pour over sponge mixture.

Place in preheated oven 375'F/190'C for 35/40 mins or until firm to touch. The pudding seperates into a rich sponge with a chocolate sauce below.

Serves 4/5

----------


## fudge100

> *100g butter*
> 
> *200g milk chocolate*
> 
> *3 tablesp golden syrup*
> 
> *225g finely crushed digestive biscuits*
> 
> *225g maltesers*
> ...



any chance someone could convert this into lbs and ozs please.

----------


## Iffy

Hi Fudge100

To give you a guide-line ;-

Every 25g = 1oz

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## Iffy

Sorry meant to give you an idea of this...

200g chocolate = 8oz 

Sorry..... ::

----------


## fudge100

> Sorry meant to give you an idea of this...
> 
> 200g chocolate = 8oz 
> 
> Sorry.....


thanks very much.

----------

